# Sneezing chick



## Sarahll21 (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi,
I picked up 4 x 8 weeks old pekin bantams last night. 
Let them indoors overnight and one of them is constantly sneezing. She sounds a bit raspy.
Anything I can give her to give her a boost?
She is in a cage in a towel at the moment, so don't think the beddings a problem.
Could it be change of food?
I'm giving her chicken mash and corn.
Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Check the nares, make sure nothing is caught in there. It happens fairly often with them. 

It could be the change of environment especially if you hadn't noticed it before you picked them up.

Right now all you can really do is watch to see if something more definitive shows up. This young it's really hard to treat them for much of anything.

What was the feed they were on before? By mash are you talking about the stuff that's ground to a powder or do you mean crumbles?


----------



## Sarahll21 (Dec 22, 2020)

Thank you, I have moved them outside and am watching them out of the patio doors. She is still sneezing and she was just gasping for a bit, but that has stopped now.

I am feeding them layers mash and corn, they were on chick crumb and corn before.

Nares, is that the nostrils? Just have a look down them? Anything else I should be looking at.

I've had chickens before, but none this young and have never been any good when they are ill. Hoping to improve that this time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First they should not be on layer feed yet. They should be on a 20% chick formula. They don't go on layer until they start laying.

I'm going to suggest it's the mash you're using and that you need to put them on chick crumbles. Mash is much too dusty. I personally hate mash. 

Yes, it's nostrils. Usually if something is stuck in them you can see it without having to look deeply.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One other thing, where are you? In the states it's too cold to be putting birds that young out without supplemental heat.


----------



## Sarahll21 (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm in the UK, 10 degrees here. I'll pop out and get some chick crumb, fingers crossed that's it.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Who did you buy your chickens from? There are a couple of suppliers in the southeast of England who sell birds that have respiratory problems. Not major problems, but they just can’t be bothered to shut down their operation and clean things up before starting again. I’ve bought a few birds from such a supplier over the years and they seem to have permanent sniffles.


----------



## Sarahll21 (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm in the South West, it was a small farm, not a large supplier.
Other 3 are all fine and she has checked the others she has and they are all fine.
She has offered to swap her, but I'd rather not if I can help her


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

robin416 said:


> One other thing, where are you? In the states it's too cold to be putting birds that young out without supplemental heat.


What? All of the states? Hawaii? Florida??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Biring said:


> What? All of the states? Hawaii? Florida??


How did you get enough sleep to be smarting off this morning? Well, my morning but your bedtime.

Yes, even FL. A friend is covering all of his plants tonight to keep them from freezing. Hawaii maybe not.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sarahll21 said:


> I'm in the South West, it was a small farm, not a large supplier.
> Other 3 are all fine and she has checked the others she has and they are all fine.
> She has offered to swap her, but I'd rather not if I can help her


Get them off the layer and see how it does. Layer has calcium they don't need and not enough protein and other nutrients they need as growing chicks.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Chick feed, what Robin said.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> How did you get enough sleep to be smarting off this morning? Well, my morning but your bedtime.
> 
> Yes, even FL. A friend is covering all of his plants tonight to keep them from freezing. Hawaii maybe not.


Ha Ha!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Some chickens, like humans can have allergies. If you have changed the bedding that they are used to, she may just be allergic to it. Maybe the towel you have has fabric softener she is sneezing at?


----------



## griffingypsyranch (Jan 10, 2021)

From everything I’ve been reading & 4 that I got from a breeder all are sneezing. More than likely it’s contagious & the rest will get it. You need to put it in quarantine if you have another flock. All the chicken groups have said this is the worst year any have seen with all these respiratory problems. The 20 I got in sept from tractor supply are all good but the 4 I got in nov from a breeder are all sneezing too so they are alone & away from the others.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, it could be a chronic respiratory disease as Biring was alluding to. At this point it's too soon to determine that and with none of the others showing anything it's wait and see.

Separating now won't do anything for the others. They've all been in close proximity. Sharing space, water and feed. If it's transmissible they've been exposed.


----------

